# Want your post count updated?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

We are able to manually update your post count from the old EZBoard. If you remember how many posts you had over there, we will be happy to update that number here. Just place your post count in this thread and we will take care of it. Thanks


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Like 61, but I'm not exactly sure???


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

lol, I updated alot of the users post count already just a few mins ago before I saw this thread. I took the number of post the user had on the old DBSTalk and added to their current post count, if they had any. If you are a Global EZB user I took only the # of posts made at DBSTalk


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Done!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Well, Ive update most but not all post counts. But be aware if you or one of the admns deletes your posts, that will be subtracted from your total post count automatically and we wont manually add that post back to your count.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I was at 210... were some of my posts deleted?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Also dont forget that sometimes EZboard forgot how to count correctly. 

Scott


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Neilster, I just updated you count, you had 210 at EZB and 3 here so you are now at 213


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I updated post counts for all current members that I know who you were on the old board, except for global EZBoard users whos last 6 posts were not at DBSTalk or who had their last 6 post in their profile blocked


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

but I seem to be having problems. How do i know my old count? I even had to clear cookies and then relog in. It kept telling me I cannot post. So heaven only knows if this will make it.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You've been take care of, Geronimo, you had 132 posts at EZB and this is you first here. So 133. BTW- to know your post count from the old DBSTalk, just goto your profile at the old site, but if your a Global user it will include all of your posts including ones made at other EZBoards besides then DBSTalk, if you posted at anyother. Local users like yourself need not worry.


----------



## Brian Rector (Mar 25, 2002)

I think my post total was 289. Please update my post count. Thank you.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Brian Rector _
> *I think my post total was 289. Please update my post count. Thank you. *


Actually it was 292 and you've been updated.


----------

